# new rat wont stop sneezing



## cassie (Aug 29, 2010)

I have just bought a new rat and she hasnt really stopped sneezing since i got her 3 days ago, she is eating,drinking and sleeping fine, and she seems well in herself. Does this warrant a trip to the vets or is there a simple explanation like shes getting used to new smells in our house? I have 11 other rats and am keeping them away from her just in case for now.
Thanks in advance for any help that anyone can give me


----------



## wheeljack (Mar 17, 2011)

Three days is a long time for new home sneezes, those usually resolve in under 48hrs in my experience.
How is she otherwise? Any other signs of illness? Are they normal sounding sneezes or very wet? Is there anything like a draft or scented product near where you have her?

Unless she's in a draft (in which case move her) or by a scented candle or similar, I would be inclined to go to the vet. I don't know how hold she is or where you got her from but sometimes just the stress of causing homes can cause a little hiccup in the immune system and allow a myco flare or other RI to move in in which case meds will be needed. 

I would also keep a very close eye on your other 11 rats. It sounds like her are doing her QT in your house which isn't really ideal because it won't protect your existing rats from any airborne pathogens. If you see any signs of illness in your 11 rats be prepared to medicate ALL of them. I went through an outbreak of SDA because we had an emergency and had to break QT and I wound up losing one of my rats and would have lost more if I didn't already have medication on hand.

Hopefully the little lady feels better soon for you.


----------



## cassie (Aug 29, 2010)

thank you so much for your help, i will get her to the vets asap. i also didnt know that it was airborne as she has been in the same room. I will keep an eye on my other rats and see what the diagnosis is at the vets for the little one, she is 5 weeks old, she does seem thin, definitely thinner than my others were at that age. i think it will be a good idea to get her checked out at the vets thoroughly, thanks again for your help and advice, its very much appreciated. take care


----------



## wheeljack (Mar 17, 2011)

5 weeks is far to early for her to be showing signs of myco so it's likely a secondary infection. A good course of meds should clear her right up.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Avoid Baytril however, Baytril should not be used on rats that young, and many vets may prescribe it anyway.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

the potential growth issues caused by using baytril at a young age was examined in puppies... not rats. it is not clear whether it effects rats in the same way.

your girl is going to have far worse long term consequences if she is left uncured than if she is treated with baytril. let your vet decide what to do.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

There are other drugs that can be used to treat URIs though.


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

I've quite honestly found azithromycin to be more helpful in young rats anyway.

But here's some supporting evidence for the problems with using baytril in young rats:

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17348314


----------

